# Kondrashin's DSCH #4



## RVW (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi there: I'm brand-new to this forum and am hoping someone will be able to answer this for me. Kondrashin's recording of the 4th Shostakovich symphony seems to be available in a couple of different incarnations. (I'm talking specifically about the Moscow one.) I understand that there's a Korean (?) remastering that finally gets the sound to be pretty presentable. Is that the same as the current box set of all the symphonies? And is the single-disc one with the yellow booklet (from Melodiya, I think) also the same thing? I'm eager to get this performance but I do not need the entire set, just the 4th.

I'm also hoping to find any information at all about the Concertgebouw aircheck, which I understand is available in some way.

Any information on these will make my weekend. Thanks in advance!

RVW


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Good questions - I wish I knew the answers, but I don't.

I would love to get my greedy little paws on the 2006 (2007?) reissued Kondrashin DSCH box but that sucker seems next impossible to find. 

Anybody have any ideas on where to find that box set?


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

bump............


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

chalkpie said:


> bump............


Seems like even the reissue is out of print now - that and the original edition are predictably selling for a bundle on the websites I've been on. Melodiya seem to have restrictions in numbers where pressing runs are concerned. Hopefully Melodiya or, even better, a budget label will reissue it soon as I've got my eye on it as well. One I wouldn't mind having but not likely to see due to the amount of labels involved is a box set cherry-picking Mravinsky's DSCH recordings (pity he never did the whole lot) - most are on Melodiya but I gather there are one or two better versions on other labels.


----------

